# 12002 & dermabond



## diann (Nov 6, 2012)

okay, we are having a "debate" on whether we can code 12002 for use of a dermabond closure on a simple one layer or superficial wound.  Is it okay to code this along with the E/M?

Thanks 
Diann DoBran CPC, CPC-H


----------



## kak6 (Nov 6, 2012)

yes you can code a dermabond closure w/12002, unless the payer is Medicare then use G0168


----------



## diann (Nov 7, 2012)

thanks...I guess I lost the debate 

Diann DoBran CPC, CPC-H


----------

